# Best cree light under $20 with tight spot / long throw for hunting.



## 080 (Sep 24, 2010)

I am looking for a 1AA or 3 x AAA cree light (Less than $20 only from DX to simplify my choices as its my first light) for mounting on top of a rifle scope to spotlight rabbits. I am chasing something with a very concetrated tight spot with the ability to broaden the beam. The quality of the broad beam is not as much of a concern as the ability to throw long and retain a tight bright spot.

Any help greatly appreciated.


----------



## Scattergun (Sep 24, 2010)

You would probably get a better answer in the LED flashligt section...


----------



## LumenHound (Sep 24, 2010)

080 said:


> I am looking for a 1AA or 3 x AAA cree light (Less than $20 only from DX to simplify my choices as its my first light) for mounting on top of a rifle scope to spotlight rabbits.



Welcome to CPF zero eight zero. :welcome:

All of the Cree 1AA or 3 X AAA DX lights that have Flood-to-Throw or Convex Lens in their title give similar results. Might be best just to pick one that has a battery tube diameter that will mount the easiest for you.

The *Which is the Best Aspheric Thrower Under $50* thread over in the Budget Lights section has some good info in it including beamshots of different models. 

Happy hunting!


----------



## 080 (Sep 24, 2010)

*Cree LED flaslight $20 tight spot long throw*

Hi I am looking to purchase a sub $20 cree Led flashlight from Deals extreme (DX). 1AA or 3 x AAA.

I want the light with the longest throw and tightest spot as it will be used for hunting. Also I would like it to zoom but the brightness and tightness of the beam and its ability to throw long is more important than quality of the spread out beam.

Thanks


----------



## 080 (Sep 25, 2010)

Ok thanks for all that.
I'm new to this forum. Sorry about the poor choice of posting location.
Will try to post again in correct location. 
Will pursue link/ advice give so far.
Thanks


----------



## 080 (Sep 25, 2010)

*sub $20 cree LED tight spot long throw light*

Hello
I p posted earlier in the wrong section. I was advised I may not get the best response...... So here goes in the right section.

I am chasing a long throw tight spot cree LED light below $20 running off 1A or 3 x AAA from DX (First Cree LED so I want to simplify purchase). I want to use it for hunting so quality of the spread beam is not critical. I do want it to have a long throw and a bright spot though. I don't really want to mod.

Any suggestions. Thanks


----------



## dealgrabber2002 (Sep 25, 2010)

*Re: sub $20 cree LED tight spot long throw light*

Try this:

http://www.cpfmarketplace.com/mp/showthread.php?t=202978

It can change into a very tight throw or flood. Runs off 1AA.


----------



## 080 (Sep 25, 2010)

*Re: sub $20 cree LED tight spot long throw light*

Great, will do.
Any other suggestions welcome.
Thanks


----------



## qwertyydude (Sep 25, 2010)

*Re: sub $20 cree LED tight spot long throw light*

The Romisen has kinda a weakness where switching from flood to zoom is kinda tedious, lots of twisting the head. I have the C78 from dealextreme and i works very well for a thrower and has a decent flood mode and can switch quicly between the two, might be important to consider when hunting is how easy it is two switch from flood to zoom.


----------



## Norm (Sep 25, 2010)

*Re: sub $20 cree LED tight spot long throw light*

There is a similar thread here all of your threads seem to be the same or very similar please do no start another thread on the same topic.
Do some research of existing threads.
Norm


----------



## 080 (Sep 25, 2010)

*Longest thrower,200meter Plus, sub $50*

Hello again.

Looked at the last reply and upped my budget to $50.
Currently looking at this light from DX. 

Aurora WF-600 HA-III 2-Mode Cree Q5 LED Flashlight (18650/CR123A/3.6V~9V) DX shop code SKU 8537 

(I only want to purchase from here at first as a newbie)

Can anyone tell me if there is a better throwing light for the price or same long throw but better quality build for the price. 

Any information re electronics as it does not state many specifications on the web site would be welcome also.

Thanks for the help so far.


----------



## DM51 (Sep 25, 2010)

You've started 3 identical threads - please read Rule 9, which prohibits this kind of duplication. I'm merging them.


----------



## 080 (Sep 25, 2010)

Thanks QUIRTYDUDE will pursue that one also. Didn't consider focus. 

DM51 super moderator

Sorry struggling with the posting thread thing. One reply said I'd get a better response in another section so off I went to that section, but then I appear in the old section again. I posted my second message under LED flashlights. I think that the first one was posted under Flashlights, a subtle distinction I failed to notice. Getting the hang of it now. Thank you for your patience. Please delete the second paragraph before posting as it will be a bit of topic for most people apart from you and I.

Thanks


----------



## 080 (Sep 25, 2010)

Thanks Quirtydude. Had spotted the C78 but was not sure. Now I feel I'm on the right track. 

What about this one? 
Flood-to-Throw Zooming Cree P4-WC 3-Mode 100-Lumen LED Flashlight (3*AAA) Also from DX? Is that photo with it shining on the building really 200m away? Is that possible?

Also I don't think that the Aurora WF-600 HA-III 2-Mode Cree Q5 LED Flashlight (18650/CR123A/3.6V~9V) DX shop code SKU 8537has a zoom function but who can resist a 200m light? 

When I last used a spotlight that could throw that far it meant a lugging about with a car battery and a 1.5 pound hand held spot light. (10 years ago)


----------



## how2 (Sep 25, 2010)

Hi 080

What you need is this light. Some say they are Q3 and other site say they are selling Q5, there will not be much difference. I reckon they are all Q3.

Some of the sies say this can take 18650 battery and QCG site has tested it at 240LM.
Just go to ebay and look for super bright adjustable zoom cree led flashlight torch.

*[link removed- DM51]*


----------



## DM51 (Sep 25, 2010)

Don't worry, 080 - CPF is a big place and it's easy to male a mistake when you haven't yet found your way around.

I think for what you require $50 is still pushing it, and maybe you should be looking at a non-budget option. Let me or Kestrel know if you'd like us to move this thread to the non-budget section.


----------



## qwertyydude (Sep 25, 2010)

If you're willing now to go to 18650 lights this opens up a new world of possibilities. If you don't need the flood part and just want a thrower, my favorite DX thrower is my HS-802. Although from another thread it may now be a hit or miss thing when it comes to the quality of the internal components, but I'll chalk that one bad experience to a bad day at the factory since the reviews generally regard the construction as good. Mine came very well built with good machining and internal components and the throw is much better than any other budget aspheric. Also it has a useable amount of spill so it's actually a very versatile light and is much better in quality than the WF-600 since the WF-600 is almost always guaranteed to have some defects plus the HS-802 is $3 cheaper.


----------



## Tack Driver (Sep 25, 2010)

Take a look at the Streamlight PolyTac HP, the one with the big head. It's a 250 yard pencil beam, all throw, with very little spill. It will be under your $50 budget, has a clicky cap, 150 lumen cree L.E.D., and is from a reputable company.

I got one to use on a Saiga .308 and it lights up my scopes field of view all the way out to 250 or so, but not much outside of my scope's field of view.

Plus, the big head looks cool on the gun. :twothumbs


----------



## vestureofblood (Sep 25, 2010)

Hi 080,


Welcome to CPF.

If you are willing to go to an 18650 rechargeable cell you are going to get a lot more bang for your buck.

Here is the light I would recommend. This light has probly the tightest hot spot in a pocket light I have ever seen, it throws like crazy and has a very bright spill.

*[link removed- DM51]*

This light seems like it would be very easy to mount because of its uniform shape. Its not focusable, but for the price its very hard to beat.

If you just cant live with an 18650 light than there is an AA version, but the output is not going to be nearly as good.

*[link removed- DM51]*
http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.19187


----------



## DM51 (Sep 25, 2010)

DX links removed - they are *NOT* permitted here.


----------



## 080 (Sep 25, 2010)

Hi all 
how 2
tack driver
vestureofblood

I posted like below, cutting and pasting the title from the page I was viewing at DX. I included the SKU number as I checked and I can search to find the item using this. So many torches......so little time

*Aurora WF-600 HA-III 2-Mode Cree Q5 LED Flashlight (18650/CR123A/3.6V~9V) DX shop code SKU 8537*

If you could would you be able to repost something like the above without the links as I could then check them out.

Thanks for your help so far!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mcnair55 (Sep 25, 2010)

If you spend decent money on a rifle you should do the same for all your extras as well.Any quarry you are hunting deserves a clean kill.:sigh:


----------



## wyager (Sep 25, 2010)

mcnair55 said:


> If you spend decent money on a rifle you should do the same for all your extras as well.Any quarry you are hunting deserves a clean kill.:sigh:



Seriously... unless you are hunting with a mosin or something I would expect you to drop some decent cash on a good thrower. Just my 2c.


----------



## 080 (Sep 25, 2010)

What would you recommend? My budget is slowly growing. Spotlighting rabbits and foxes with .22hornet. 
Still prefer zoom to spot, but also would like to hear about long throw spot without zoom as I think these may be longer throwers.
Thanks


----------



## Tack Driver (Sep 25, 2010)

http://www.streamlight.com/product/product.aspx?pid=180


----------



## how2 (Sep 26, 2010)

080 I have this light Lunapower q5 and it's the best thrower, that is not flood to zoom.

Google this "MRV LG104 (Q5) 5-Mode Q5 LED Flashlight" you'll get it for $18.65.
You could also buy UltraFire WF-139 $13.40 charger and TrustFire 18650 3.7V 2500mAh batteries $6.80 from the same site.
I have all of these for Under $40, this well under your budget.This flashlight is excellent quality, you don't have to clean it or anything. 

But if you want flood to zoom then ebay this "super bright adjustable zoom cree led flashlight torch"


----------



## 080 (Sep 26, 2010)

Thanks everyone. 

Should be enough choices to go through now. Charging any type of battery not a problem as I have a swallow charger for RC planes which can handle Lithium ion cells.


----------



## krikstas (Sep 27, 2010)

I think fenix L2D sku.11343 could meet your requirements, its 2AA but the quality is super and the throwing distance should be enough for the rabbit hunting


----------



## SirJohn (Sep 27, 2010)

I don't know how well it will do on a rifle mount and its on the high end of your budget, but how about the Romisen RC-29 II R4 from Shining Beam. Shiningbeam will give you much better customer service than DX, the light be will be tested before it gets to you, and you get an XP-G LED.


----------



## vestureofblood (Sep 27, 2010)

DM51 said:


> DX links removed - they are *NOT* permitted here.


 
Very sorry DM51. I am a bit confused though. Is the reason I was in violation because links are not permitted in the budget light section or just DX links in general? Thanks.

080,

The lights I mentioned are the Ultrafire 10 HA-III (thats the AA version). The version I use that I recommend to people is the Ultrafire A10bB. I like the 18650 version. I think the AA version uses the same reflector so the throw would be good, but unless you ran it on a 14500 Li-ion it would be a lower output.


----------



## krikstas (Sep 28, 2010)

For the 45 $ on ebay its possible to get Fenix TK20 which works on 2AA and is the best thrower among AA powered LED. Plus you can buy a pressure switch. That combination works fine on my CZ555 30-06


----------



## march.brown (Sep 28, 2010)

vestureofblood said:


> Very sorry DM51. I am a bit confused though. Is the reason I was in violation because links are not permitted in the budget light section or just DX links in general? Thanks.


 I'm trying to get clarification on this too.

In the budget section , surely it is an advantage to have links to the cheaper items that are recommended by posters ... It's not as though we would be advertising torches that are better than the Surefires etc ... The budget items are not affecting sales of the non-budget items.

I hope DM51 can shed some light on the matter.
.


----------

